# Fresh Beans



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just received a freshly roasted bag of Red Brick from Square Mile. I excitedly rush home and fired up the machine, since I'm still getting use to the machine I've still not perfected the grind.

Anyway it poured far too fast and had a brown colour rather than the dark espresso you'd expect, but it was only my first attempt.

Then it occurred to me, should I be using these beans at all yet? Considering they've just been roasted. What's the consensus on this?

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What was the roast date Ric?

If they were roasted today or yesterday then yes they are too fresh to use (*in most cases)

The general consensus is to leave for 4-5 days

But, if it is a bean you will be using a lot of then experimenting is not a bad option


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

As Glenn says, they are probably too fresh..

Red Brick is roasted fairly light/medium, so the pour is not going to be extra dark.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

They were roasted on Thursday. Is it best to leave the in the bag to degas?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

is the bag resealable with a one way valve? if so make the seal cine and tight and leave them for another day or two, then start experimenting making sure to fully reseal each time.

Like aphelion mentioned if you are used to something darker the pour wont be the same, it will be lighter and a bit harder to tell when blonding occurs but worth it for the delicious taste


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

It does have a one way valve yes.

Just out a curiosity how does a bag of unrested beans taste in comparison to 4-5 day rested?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Some beans may need longer to rest. I have two bags on Londinium beans at the moment, one says 'best 10 days after roasting', the other 'best 14 days after'. The difference? The beans lose some sharpness/acidity, they become fuller and smoother. Of course if that acidity is what you're after, you may want to use them sooner.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Personally, I don't find most beans too fresh after being roasted after a couple of days or so.

From my experience, it's pretty obvious when they're too fresh as you'll get a massive chunk of co2 crema, which, tastes like a fizzy drink and dissipates very quickly.

Some will argue that a couple of weeks are best, but I find most of the flavours start degrading after a week.

Personally i'd be most interested in what steve from hasbean thinks, or ravecoffee, or union, or someone who roasts coffee for a living.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Go by taste as well.

I got a bag of redbrick and have been playing with it since friday.

I am totally amazed how versatile it is. Using dry weight of 18g as standard, i have had

30g in 25sec

23g in 40sec

27g in 30sec

26g in 35sec

26g in 40sec

Each and everyone was good with some being very, very good.

(Great in milk or as americano also)

...guess what i'm saying is don't worry about date too much with this bean. Finding it hard to go wrong!!


----------

